# Whoops.



## Chris (Apr 4, 2006)

Hamster fell off the wheel. Pardon the hour or so of outage. 

Reason: I'm stupid and forgot to restart apache after applying a hotfix.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 4, 2006)

Eh, it happens. I was having withdrawl, though.


----------



## Drew (Apr 4, 2006)

I actually had a productive afternoon, sort of. Chris, think you could shut down the 6th-13th business days of the month from now on?


----------

